
Downturn Dims Prospects Even at Top Law Schools - tortilla
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/26/business/26lawyers.html
======
teeja
Taking on a lot of debt to finance an education is never a really good idea -
unless you can afford the risk. If the market for your training goes sour, or
you never meet the right people, or you become disillusioned with the position
you thought you wanted, that debt might weigh on you for half a lifetime.

Those who can't afford the risk need to consider working their way through a
public school. Life can be enjoyed without a prestigious job or lots of dough.

------
p_h
I can't say this is necessarily a bad thing.

